# Is it possible to add a  watermark to a powerpoint and block it so it can't be erased



## monsefoster (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello! I'm new to VBA, specially Powerpoint's. I was wondering if it's possible to add from VBA an image watermark and block it so user's when seeing/editing the file can't modify or erase it?

Another solution would be converting the ppt to pdf with the watermark but, I want to consider this as the last option.

Is it possible? 

I'm only somewhat familiar with Excel's VBA. And I found something but only works for text and doesn't say anything about blocking it. I'm assuming is somewhat similar.


----------



## Worf (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello
To add the watermark, copy the image to the clipboard and run the macro.
For preventing the file from modifications, see this page:
Password Protect Your PowerPoint Slides | PowerPoint Ninja


```
Sub Wmark()
Dim ls%
' tested with PowerPoint 2003
' place image on Clipboard before running this
ActiveWindow.ViewType = ppViewSlideMaster
ActiveWindow.View.Paste
ls = ActivePresentation.SlideMaster.Shapes.Count
ActivePresentation.SlideMaster.Shapes(ls).Select
With ActiveWindow.Selection.ShapeRange
    
    .Fill.Transparency = 0#
    .Height = 396
    .Width = 529#
    .Align msoAlignCenters, msoTrue
    .Align msoAlignMiddles, msoTrue
    .PictureFormat.Brightness = 0.85
    .PictureFormat.Contrast = 0.15
    .ZOrder msoSendToBack
    
End With
ActiveWindow.ViewType = ppViewNormal
End Sub
```


----------

